# Re: Aquarium Question



## piera (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: Aquarium Question*

So I have 55 gallon tank.
My fishes are:
3 Black Skirt Tetras
3 Diamond Tetras
4 Dalmation Mollies (Well now 3)
1 Opaline Gourami
1 Dwarf Gourami
1 Tattooed Molly
1 Hi Fin Spotted Pleco
1 Red-Tailed Shark

This morning my Dwarf Gourami which fairly big in size and 1 of my Dalmation Molly went MIA. Looked around for it but i don't see any sign of them. There is no fish floating anywhere or at the bottom of the aquarium. 

Do you think one of the other fish perhaps had a bite of them? My pleco and shark usually keep to themselves, so they are not aggressive towards the other fish.

Not sure what to do next.


----------



## DianaHart (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Aquarium Question*

Wierd

1. Is your tank covered? Sometimes fish start jumping, especially if there are water quality issues.

2. Any sickness? They could have died and been eaten....fish can clean off a dead tan mate pretty quick.


----------



## piera (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: Aquarium Question*

Nope the water was good and none of them were sick.
The only unusual odd thing was that the black dalmatian molly stayed at the bottom of the tank for a good while. But the Dwarf Gourami was in pretty good shape. But it kept to itself a lot.


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: Aquarium Question*

Tropical fish are almost never involved in alien abductions. They jumped out.


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Aquarium Question*

flip all your rocks. sometimes a dead fish can find itself in the weirdest spots.


----------



## aquarimum (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: Aquarium Question*

I recently had a dwarf gourami go missing overnight. I have a very secure lid on my tank so he didnt jump out, so I know the unthinkable happened  I dont even have any predatory fish in my tank...but fish are opportunists and mine were led on by my crab. I would however take a good look as Nash says...fish can hide specially when they are sick.


----------



## piera (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: Aquarium Question*

Ended up finding the Dwarf Gourami under one of the hiding places. And the dalmatian molly's little body surfaced the day after. So all has been removed.. Right now I am just concerned if my male dalmatian molly is being frisky or just aggressive towards the other 2 mollies. The other two are females.


----------



## aquarimum (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: Aquarium Question*

More than likely frisky although when one of the group dies it can upset the balance for a while but it should settle.


----------

